# Adeus evento tempestuoso! - 26/10/06



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 01:51)

Como infelizmente começa a ser costume, só tenho tempo para aceder ao fórum aos fins de semana, portanto aqui vão algumas fotos que tirei na tarde e fim da mesma na quinta-feira, em que a chuva parou definitivamente e já se começaram a sentir algumas abertas, com a formação de um bonito arco-íris . Pena não ter quase nenhuma experiência fotográfica e o maldito cabo telefónico que tira a beleza das fotos    


















Espero que gostem


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 01:18)

Mto fixe as fotos eu tbm tive no ultimo dia de instabilidade já quando das abertas tbm tive um arco íris mto bonito mas não tirei foto Realmente aquele cabo é que foi pena mas não se pode cortar:P


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 01:59)

Tozequio aqui tens então, e não são fios de electricidade, são de telefone!  












Bastava puxarem o fio numa das extremidades que ele saía!


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 08:29)

Obrigado Kim pela tua "photoshopagem"  

Mas já agora, se reparares no 1ºpost eu disse que era um cabo telefónico, andas distraído rapaz


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 12:31)

Temos de ter cuidado com estas montagens do kim... qualquer dia estás a trabalhar no 24 horas


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2006 às 13:22)

Belas fotos, que grande vista tens praí!!  

O Kim também está um meste na arte de "aldrabar" imagens


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 15:38)

tozequio disse:


> Obrigado Kim pela tua "photoshopagem"
> 
> Mas já agora, se reparares no 1ºpost eu disse que era um cabo telefónico, andas distraído rapaz



Ooopss... 
Estou a precisar de ir para um asilo!!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:11)

Minho disse:


> Temos de ter cuidado com estas montagens do kim... qualquer dia estás a trabalhar no 24 horas


----------



## Santos (2 Nov 2006 às 15:41)

Minho disse:


> Temos de ter cuidado com estas montagens do kim... qualquer dia estás a trabalhar no 24 horas


----------



## filipept (2 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

Santos disse:


>



TRabalhas no 24???  

Santos és de RI (Relações Internacionais)?


----------



## Santos (2 Nov 2006 às 16:28)

filipept disse:


> TRabalhas no 24???
> 
> Santos és de RI (Relações Internacionais)?



Sou Filipe, mas não no 24 horas


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Nov 2006 às 16:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ooopss...
> Estou a precisar de ir para um asilo!!



Belo trabalho esse o do photoshop!!!
N keres editar um livro com essas dicas???? 
Precisava de fazer alguns desses trabalhos!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 16:36)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Belo trabalho esse o do photoshop!!!
> N keres editar um livro com essas dicas????
> Precisava de fazer alguns desses trabalhos!!!



Mandem-me fotos e peçam, que eu coloco nevões, tufões, granizo, icebergs, tornados e até mini-tornados (estava a brincar dj_alex e Seringador!  )

Já que não podemos viver esses fenómenos criemo-los virtualmente , quem não gostaria de ver no melhor local da sua sala, no espaço mais visível uma foto sua em pose e por detrás um belo tornado, ou estar sentado num iceberg!? o que dizem!?


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Nov 2006 às 16:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mandem-me fotos e peçam, que eu coloco nevões, tufões, granizo, icebergs, tornados e até mini-tornados (estava a brincar dj_alex e Seringador!  )
> 
> Já que não podemos viver esses fenómenos criemo-los virtualmente , quem não gostaria de ver no melhor local da sua sala, no espaço mais visível uma foto sua em pose e por detrás um belo tornado, ou estar sentado num iceberg!? o que dizem!?



 
Mas a falar a sério... podias escrever essas dicas aqui pro pessoal!!! 
Já a agora mostra lá uma das tuas montagens com um fenomeno extremo!!! Fiquei curioso


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 16:52)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Mas a falar a sério... podias escrever essas dicas aqui pro pessoal!!!
> Já a agora mostra lá uma das tuas montagens com um fenomeno extremo!!! Fiquei curioso



Ó Bruno estava a brincar  , nunca fiz nada disso, hehe , é mais do género, retirar fios electricos, postes de electriciade ou antenas, sei lá coisas que possam "poluir" uma boa foto!  Ou por exemplo quero publicar uma foto na net, mas tenho lá perssoas, seja família ou amigos, o que faço é retira-las e pronto assunto resolvido. Claro que não há milagres, a área a alterar tem sempre de ser reduzida senão não dá! E são trabalhos que por vezes levam horas!


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

A pedido do Bruno, e pedindo desde já desculpa pelo off topic, aqui deixo um exemplo do que se pode fazer recorrendo à montagem fotográfica.

Vou colocar como exemplo a foto que hoje o Miguel disponibilizou (espero que não te zangues por fazer isto com uma foto tua. Basta dizeres que apago imediatamente este post! ) no tópico *Seguimento - Novembro 2006*.

Esta é a foto original, onde o Miguel nos mostra como ás 14H, devido à trovoada parecia já quase de noite.






Nesta outra, já com a dita montagem fotográfica, retirei o poste de iluminação.  





Pode parecer simples, mas tudo o que envolva luminosidades, naturais ou artificiais é de execução difícil. Neste caso não bastava eliminar o poste, tive de retirar toda a luz que reflectia do mesmo, nas várias superfícies! Durou 30 minutos aproximadamente. 

Aqui fica uma animação acelerada do que eu fui fazendo nesse tempo entre a foto original e a photoshopada como lhe chamaram! 






And thats all folks!


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 18:25)

É na boa Kim tu tens muito jeitinho para as montagens não haja duvida!! Mas queres por a minha rua ás escuras ?


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 18:38)

miguel disse:


> ...Mas queres por a minha rua ás escuras ?



   Longe de mim tal ideia!


----------

